

Worst-case optimal joins, in dataflow - mrry
http://www.frankmcsherry.org/dataflow/relational/join/2015/04/11/genericjoin.html

======
batbomb
Related (Referenced in the article):

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1203.1952](http://arxiv.org/abs/1203.1952)

Chris Ré covers this in his CS345 course at Stanford.

